# this makes me mad



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> About a few million posts ago I'd have have some sympathy, You get what you deserve.


He get's what he deserves....I agree.
Based on his last couple of posts, he still DOES NOT understand the regulations.....HUNTER ORANGE, FIREARM LICENSE, YOUTH REGULATIONS NOT OBEYED..... 

Kid, take your lumps like a man and quit bitching about it....and if you wanna hunt with that kinda attitude, stay outta my woods.


Howitzer.....I can believe that it's real....many youths today have absolutely no respect for the law and believe they are invincible....he sounds like one of them.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

MSUICEMAN said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117948
> 
> 
> yeah, now i'm just starting to think someone is trolling......


Why do you think the thread you linked is involved in trolling?
The starter of that thread has been a member here for a while with well over a thousand posts.....??????


----------



## skyblaster (Oct 26, 2001)

1. If you are hunting during the firearm season you MUST have a FIREARM license. Even if you are hunting with a bow and arrow. It also doesnt matter if you are hunting in an archery only area.
2. If you are hunting during the firearm season you MUST wear HUNTER ORANGE. Even if you are hunting with a bow and arrow.
3. If you are hunting you must have the PROPER license ON YOUR PERSON. That means in your pocket, or stapled to your forehead if need be. That doesnt mean in your car, at home, at work, at school, at your girlfriends or any place else I neglected to mention.
4. The above subjects are covered in the Hunting Guide that was sitting on the counter of the place you bought your license. So either go back and pick one up or dig it out of your sock drawer and READ IT.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

And I don't see why the law should be any easier on a teenager than on anyone else! Just far too many wrongs being done by this group. Time to grow up. If you want to be an adult, then act like one. That now includes paying a fine for something you did wrong. Daddy should not try to help out on this one. 

Everyone has to learn accountability.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> I was just looking for that regulation, here it is: youth hunting
> 
> 
> someone 17 or older designated by their parent or guardian.


Dad don`t have much to fight, he needs a kick in the butt IMO for not making sure you and bro know and understand the rules!!!


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by hunt-tha-deer2324
i was hunting about 50 yards away from my brothers stand when he calls my cell phone at around 5:00pm.
*This was your first mistake.* 

i followed the 3 mile trail to the dirt parking lot and there i see a DNR truck a state cop, and a county sherriff with my brother and his friend. i get to the cruiser and the dnr officer asks me for my liscence. 

yes it is gun season but im in an archery only park so im thinkin " hunter orange shouldnt be needed and an archery liscence should be ok". so i whip out my liscence feelin good and he says " this is not a firearm liscence and u dont have hunter orange."
*This was your second mistake, your thinking about the hunter orange and archery license leads me to believe you knew you were wrong.* 

im thinking my hunting career may be over for a couple years.
*You could lose your hunting privilege's along with some fines.* 

my father has been involved with law for 27 years and i think hes gonna fight. 
*Your father was not there, he was not involved, he has nothing to do with your mistakes. *
Rich


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I believe this individual has been pounded on enough and hopefully he understands that his group was in multiple violations of numerous laws. Hopefully, they all have learned, if not, they will be caught again at sometime in the future.


----------

